# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Fahrtechnikvideo mit Fabien Barel

## klamsi

Ein mMn recht gutes Fahrtechnikvideo. Sind a paar gute Tipps, gerade auch für Anfänger dabei!







Featuring Fabien Barel.

03:00 Equipment
05:19 Bike Setup
08:17 Straight Lines
11:18 Cornering
16:21 Braking
19:55 Line Choice
22:54 Climbing
26:17 Climbing a Step
27:45 Jumping
31:08 Drop-Offs
34:20 Suspension Settings

----------


## Sethimus

16:9 video gestaucht auf 4:3 ums dann wieder in 16:9 abzuspielen :/

kann man zum glueck downloaden und im vlc korrekt beschneiden damit mans auch ohne kotzer anschauen kann...

----------


## monster

sehr cool...

----------


## pAz

hast an link?
video geht so nicht bei mir

----------


## klamsi

Ja is gelöscht worden...schade drum...

...vl. findets ja nochmal jemand...

----------


## doxx

yepp!

schauts mal was ich gefunden hab :Big Grin: 
papa youtube hat alles

ai!

----------


## doxx

ups, link vergessen:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVEh9...e_gdata_player

----------

